# Rock splitting



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Chemical agent rock splitting. Have you used it? How successful was it? Did you make money with it? What were the conditions? What type of rock?


Nick


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

denick said:


> Chemical agent rock splitting. Have you used it? How successful was it? Did you make money with it? What were the conditions? What type of rock?
> Nick


15 years ago I worked a job where blasting was prohibited within a transcontinental petroleum pipeline right-of-way. The rock was hard schist. I remember it being slow (oncover rock, handdrill, fill holes, wait overnight, and then jackhammer). We eventually went to hydraulic splitters that worked much better (faster).


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

I have used chemical and hydraulic for me chemical is the way to go. Prep is the same for both with the chemical you fill the holes come back in day or two and you have 1" cracks clear threw the rock. I have used hydrauilc which you have to lug around a heavy unit, use super expensive lube on the fethers and wedge, make sure you line it up right and sink it in all the way and hope you dont brake a fether at iether 300 or 600 a pop. I broke 3 on the last job i did.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Nac,

Are you splitting rocks or ledge? 

Nick


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Ledge. Here is a link to a job we didhttp://www.nuccioconstruction.com/id27.html th ejob is about 1/4 the way down.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Did you ever try going to the local prison? Don;t they make big rocks into small rocks, anymore?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Couple of years ago I was digging a foundation hole and came across about a 18' x 12' boulder in the middle of the house. Blaster came out and drilled it and used hydraulic splitter, worked pretty well, broke it up into about 10 pcs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

They used to drill during the summer and keep the holes full of water until they froze during the winter. Very "Green" tech. 
I like explosives, get'er done.


----------

